# Woodturners Unlimited



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2013)

With Kevin's blessing, I wanted to let folks know about a new website devoted to turning. The web address is http://www.woodturnersunlimited.com/ and it was started after the recent demise of WoodturnersAmerica.

The site will have a front page in the style of an online magazine with articles and tutorials. There's also a forum. The site is still in its infancy, but there are already a number of talented turners stopping in… There are, of course, a number of wood hacks like me there, too.

If you're interested, drop by and poke around a bit. It's not meant to compete with WoodBarter, but it may be a place to find some inspiration for all the beautiful wood you pick up around here.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks to Kevin for giving thumbs up to post here about this. It's a good site with good folks. If you're interested in turning, I highly recommend it. By the way, I'm the hack over there, Keller...


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 31, 2013)

It just sorta died on the vine.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2013)

Y'all did a bang-up job on the place David & Dane. Congrats, I predict big things for it - really! If y'all want to pull as many turners from here as possible I suggest you both include the link in your signature lines. I know there might be someone here who you don't want to register over there but it's too late I already have  so you might as well get them in your sig lines.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 31, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Y'all did a bang-up job on the place David & Dane. Congrats, I predict big things for it - really! If y'all want to pull as many turners from here as possible I suggest you both include the link in your signature lines. I know there might be someone here who you don't want to register over there but it's too late I already have  so you might as well get them in your sig lines.



Thanks, Kevin. I had nothing to do with building the site. Folks way smarter than me have done a great job on it. I added the link. Everybody interested in turning is welcome.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 31, 2013)

I also had nothing to do with building the site. In fact, Dane and I are part of the brain trust, so it's a miracle it ever happened at all.:wacko1:

I'm thankful that so many from here have signed up, and I'm particularly appreciative to Kevin for allowing a little promotion here. This is a great site with a diverse and interesting group of people, so I hope others with an interest in turning find their way over to the WTU site... The more the merrier!

There are some interesting things coming in the future there. The front page will have articles, tutorials, and interviews. There will likely be contests and challenges... That may be a place for wood vendors to get there goods in front of a wider audience. There's a formal critique section in the works which provide feedback on selected pieces, so that we can all refine our turnings and learn. I'm sure I've left out a lot of stuff, but the point is that there's more coming...


----------



## TurnerTom (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the new wood turners site. 
Joined tonight.
I too wondered abt. the WTA. 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2013)

Well Cory they will probably appreciate you using good judgment and staying away in that case. I don't see the point of your post - you're bound to see that it is inflammatory. Why even dig up old buried bones like this? Especially on the only forum you are still allowed to use? Let's not give this any life okay?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2013)

burlguy72 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Well Cory they will probably appreciate you using good judgment and staying away in that case. I don't see the point of your post - you're bound to see that it is inflammatory. Why even dig up old buried bones like this? Especially on the only forum you are still allowed to use? Let's not give this any life okay?
> ...



Your post is in violation of the rules even here:

_"We will also not tolerate negative remarks about other forums on the internet, unless it's a scam type of situation. This means if you've had a bad experience with another forum in a social or emotional way, you need to take your gripes to them not us. We won't tolerate petty discussions of that nature whatsoever."_

Let's drop this discussion and move on.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 2, 2013)

Not much in the way of rules, Cory. Actually, there are only two. Users must register using their real first and last names. The only other rule is 'be nice, or be gone'. I realize that second rule leaves a lot of room for interpretation, but it was intended that way. There is not a place for commercial sales, but that's not really the purpose of the site.

The site is meant to allow for some serious discussion abot woodturning and a whole lot of good natured ribbing and conversation. Its also intended to be a place for all levels of turners to get some feedback on their work... It's the only way I know to really get better at this craft.

I'm one of the mods over there(so is Dane), so I wouldn't expect anybody to get too heavy handed... We're both at serious risk for being moderated ourselves most of the time.


----------

